# "Spooge driver not found.



## murray b (Sep 14, 2008)

I have recently installed Dawn of war. The game installed correctly, i go to play the game and an Error message pops up. It says
"Spooge driver not found. Verify that DirectX is properly installed"
On the cd it has directx9.0c download, or update.
I followed those steps to install that and it instaled within mila seconds.
But yet, the error message still keps appearing and i cant play the game.
Please help me!!! :4-dontkno


----------



## Jack.Sparrow (Jan 22, 2007)

Hi, welcome to TSF. 

I've just done a bit of quick 'research' and it turns out most often this problem is solved by updating your graphics card drivers.


----------

